# Havasupai



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

has anyone been there before? and how was it?


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

It has been more than 10 years since I was there, but I loved it. I would love to get back there. Definitely a place to check out in my opinion.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I read an article about it in Backpacker magazine last year. The news wasn't good. The drug and crime problems are extremely serious. I took a bunch of scouts there twenty something years ago, and it was a wonderful place. But since the rise in popularity of meth, attacks on tourists have become epidemic. I would do a lot of research before going there.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

It's been about thirteen years since I was there, and the substance abuse problems were evident even then. Drunk tribe members were hanging out at the parking lot at the top of the trail threatening the visitors. One especially intoxicated person pulled a knife on one of the guys in our group demanding that he turn over his pants, of all things. Two days later we returned to the top and found the same Indian with a large slash running across his face that had been stitched up the night before at the hospital in Kingman, he said. As we walked through Supai village, posters of Bob Marley hanging on some of the walls seemed out of place until a young kid approached us offering to sell us "weed."

Even so, the setting of this place is absolutely spectacular and downright surreal. We stayed in the campground between the waterfalls overnight and followed Havasu Creek all the way down to the Colorado the next day. I'd really have to say that it's one of the most fascinating places that I've ever visited.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, quite the stories. I always heard it was a nice place to go. For some reason I thought it was a remote place. :?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The town is eight miles from the trailhead. Everything in the town must be brought in by helicopter, or on a packtrain. After you descend the switchbacks, the hike is easy, following the bottom of a wash all the way into town. You must remember that you will be entering sovereign Indian lands. You are not going into a national park. Law enforcement is non-existent. If you go, please be careful. I don't know if you will be permitted to take a weapon. If you are going as a scout troop, the Boy Scouts won't allow it anyway. Here are a couple of pics from our trip in the early '80s. It was a different place then. Meth hadn't taken over then.
This is the town, just before you drop into it.[attachment=1:3v2cvdc6]new folder 003.jpg[/attachment:3v2cvdc6]
This is the waterfall where my camera went for a swim. That is where the watermarks came from. [attachment=0:3v2cvdc6]new folder 004.jpg[/attachment:3v2cvdc6]


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Firearms not allowed !!

http://www.havasupaitribe.com/village.html


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This sentence says it all.


> The Havasupai Tribe will not assume liability for the health or safety of visitors to Havasu Canyon.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I am going with about 20 young men from ages 14-18 and their dads, Hill Air Force is taking us with them so I hope we will be safe with that many people


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck, and be safe. Bring back some pictures. It is a beautiful place.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

What is the hike like going down, could this be something handled by younger children or out of shape parents... 

I would like to go with family but alas we have young children and out of shape parents.. 

What do you think???


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Well depending on how young the children are you are going to be packing for them to. I would not recommend that if you are out of shape....Its all down hill going in but the hike back out would be hell if your out of shape..... I havent hiked it since i was 15 and I dont think I would try it in the shape im in now :roll:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

plottrunner said:


> Well depending on how young the children are you are going to be packing for them to. I would not recommend that if you are out of shape....Its all down hill going in but the hike back out would be hell if your out of shape..... I havent hiked it since i was 15 and I dont think I would try it in the shape im in now :roll:


 You're always saying round is a shape! :wink:


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

I just got back I left last Monday at 6:00 a.m. on our way down we had a blow out on the trailer that was holding all of the gear. so we stopped in st. george for an hour and a half. we got to the hill top around 10:00 p.m. 

Tuesday: We broke up into two groups one going down at 4:30 a.m. and the other at 6 a.m. I went with the 4:30 group because i wanted to beat the sun. we reached the village around 7:00. since we had the mules bring down the packs we couldn't really do anything because all of our stuff was in our packs.

on wednesday: we went to mooney falls.( :shock: i hated the way you get down :shock: ) we spent most of the day down there going off of rope swings and jumping ledges. around 1:00 or 2:00 we went back up for lunch and then some of us went to havasu falls and some went to navajo falls.

thursday: we went to beaver falls for the first half of the day. after that we went cliff jumping at havasu falls and navajo falls. before it got dark we started packing up as much as we could.

friday: woke up at 5:00 a.m. packed up everything and hiked to the village where we waited for the helicoptor. one of the guys we went with is friends with the pilot so he came early for us. once we got to the top we started to drive home

i'll post up pictures as soon as i start feeling better i got food poisoning from casa blanca


----------

